# معجم المصطلحات الهندسية



## م. رياض النجار (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

معجم المصطلحات الهندسية على الرابط التالي

http://www.mediafire.com/?ayi1evcxtrr1xth

أرجو النفع للجميع​


----------



## مستريورك (19 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## م.رامي قاسم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك الكبير والمفيد .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 أكتوبر 2010)

يا شباب المعجم مو أي كلام بجد الشرح اللي فيه مفيد كتير *
McGraw-Hill*​*
Dictionary of​Engineering​Second
Edition​*


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 أكتوبر 2010)

:77:​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 أكتوبر 2010)

medoo2011m قال:


> :77:​


 
?????????????????​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 يناير 2011)

حمل يا هندسة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 مايو 2011)

يمكن يفيدك وانت عم تقرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## schahrzad (6 فبراير 2015)

:75:


----------

